# Tackle Christmas Wish List



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi

What would everyone like for Christmas, tackle wise.

I received a bonus from work yesterday so that will be converted into Jackalls soon, as I have a fetish for them, well any Japanese Lure.

But from family I am expecting tackle shop vouchers. 

Whats everyone else expecting or have locked in to have bought for them by their family?

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Everyone knows that all I want for christmas and birthdays are BCF, Amart or Anaconda vouchers or plain cold hard cash so that I can spend it on my fishing addiction.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

*FISH*
and a bit of time would be nice


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I did have a TD Sol 2500 on my wishlist, but Mum & Dad bought it for my birthday  

So... my wishlist is that the jet-ski's and minority of uneducated boaties stay away from me over the festive period. :lol:


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

> minority of uneducated boaties


hey mark i think you spelt majority wrong mate


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

caught2 said:


> Tackle wise....I'd like to be able to tackle Bazzoo, 'cos I could only do that if his back was fixed and that'd mean he'd be able to get out fishing and kayaking much much more!!! I think he'd love that too    . Now boys....don't you go taking that the wrong way....
> 
> Kim


I think my back just got really much better and betterer and bestest, in fact i can feel it healing as we speak, perhaps we could have 11 or 12 trial tackels to make sure all is well ,Thanks Santa for the great present , can i open it now :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: YEEEEe HAAAAAAits CHRISTMAS


----------



## adventurelover (Dec 5, 2007)

My Grandma bought me a Yak car, a graphite shaft paddle and a good life jacket    
now I want a SOL :lol: 
Angus


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

As far as fishing goes, for xmas I'm getting a new sun hat!
As far as everything else goes, I might get lucky!!!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

As 2007 has been an incredibly busy year for me I'd just like to spend a bit more time on the water. MAterial things are great, but its time to actually get out for a bit more fishing that I'd like best.... C'mon Santa, don't let me down! :lol: 8)


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

hey, im getting a kick-start with my lay-by for a sounder kit for a Prowler Elite and a Humminbird 141C


----------



## alfie (Sep 20, 2007)

gra said:


> I want a nice set of stainless split-ring pliers. And a * Hummer*.
> 
> Gra


You mean you want a big useless american 4 x 4 ? :roll:


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

As a follow-up response to Sel's original question, and having now pasted Xmas Day, I've been exploring ideas & wisdom on how I can turn what I got for Xmas into fishing equipment/devices/tackle?

Lets start at the beginning....I've been telling anyone in ear-shot for as long as I can remember to buy me fishing vouchers etc. But no, they gotta get funky and try and give me something "they" think I might need. So lets look at the list and see how how it meets my needs and how they might be used in fishing:

- 1 x short sleeve casual shirt (light green/white colour) - could be used as a rag to hold a fish while I take the hooks out? Assessment: Has fishing potential I guess.
- 1 x bottle of mid-priced Aftershave - do I smell that much when I come home from fishing? I shower most days. Not sure it could be used in any berkley situation. Assessment: It's a dud gift.
- 5 pairs of socks - could use to keep hands warm during winter fishing trips. Can also store expensive reels in them as well. Assessment: Has fishing potential.
- 5 pairs of jocks - Only thinking on this one is for wiping hands clean. They're made from synthetic fibre, so won't dry your hands. Assessment: It's a dud gift alright.
- $50 voucher for a camera store - yeah OK I can probably use that. I do recall saying something about a camera tripod or something to someone. Also my history with digital cameras and water isn't the greatest, so could be useful. Assessment: Has fishing potential.

So what have we got there? 2 definite yes', 1 maybe and 2 dud gifts. In reality, I guess I should be grateful. I've scored 2 to 3 gifts that have fishing potential and I can't ask for much more than that. Particularly from people that don't get into fishing.

What have I learnt from all this?????? Well my birthday isn't until August - so I've got 8 months to get my marketing campaign up and running to ensure the right messages get out to the family and friends on what my gift needs really are. This will also include...what will not be accepted as a gift, and which will be immediately put on E-Bay! Bring on August I say!

Pete


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

Good point. Did not check date


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

pavariangoo said:


> > You mean you want a big useless american 4 x 4 ?
> 
> 
> haha get a jap model there great 8) at 20L to 100km im burning more then the new hummer anyway


Quick - go out and buy a kayak...you have too much spare time! Threads where the last post was 1.5 months ago don't deserved to be grave dug and added to with non-relevant posts!!!! :?


----------

